# Atrium Resort, Sint Maarten - Have you spent time here?



## Noelle (Feb 9, 2006)

I am looking for input on Atrium Resort in St. Martin.  There are no TUG reviews for this resort and I'm not familiar with it at all. Has anyone vacationed here and what were your experiences.  Thanks in advance for your responses.... Noelle


----------



## Blondie (Feb 9, 2006)

while this property is not one of my favorites, many tuggers like it there. I can't believe there are no reviews! I toured it two years ago. Nice units, but some will face the street more than the ocean. A so-so beach and a tiny pool. But, many good eateries within walking distance. I would take it for sure, but I prefer other resorts.


----------



## Flo (Feb 9, 2006)

We own there and were last there 5/04. We like the location because it's right on the beach-not the best one in St. Maarten bu convenient if you don't feel like driving anywhere else on a particular day. Close enough to walk to the local movie theater. We like Lee's restaurant for seafood and it's very close to it.
The people who work there are wonderful, friendly and there's some fun activities planned. 
The pool is small but good for relaxation. There is a restaurant next door but I know it's changed since we were there so I can't comment on that.
The rooms are very nice-try and get a high floor-and an ocean view.


----------



## JudyH (Feb 9, 2006)

We were there also, maybe in 02.  There were so many reviews, I didn't write one, or maybe I did     I don't know what would have happened to them.  Maybe they disappeared into TUG cyberspace.

We liked it there a lot.  It was beautiful, the location was handy.  I didn't like the beach as well as othe island beaches because the water wasn't as clear, due to so many boats moored there.  The junior studio we had was quite small, a one bedroom we toured was very nice.  I would go there again.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 10, 2006)

there are a number of tug reviews. they are not listed alphabetically so scroll down...


----------



## Aldo (Feb 12, 2006)

Haven't stayed there but seen it.

The Simpson Bay area is pretty developed and Kitschy...however, as others have pointed out, there are a few good eateries, casinos, and movie theatre's within walking distance.  Best food on the island is, IMO, in Grand Case, Marigot, or Cole Bay, however.  The Cafe Atlantico, an excellent bakery with perhaps the world's best flan, is about 10 minutes walk just over the Simpson bay bridge.

Beach at the Atrium is not the best, but the Atrium itself is about a one minute walk from Welfare Road, where you can flag down a jitney which will take you to
Mullet Bay Beach for a buck..or go the other way directly into Phillipsburg.

You'll need to make a bus change to get into Marigot, and two to go to Grand Case...


Some, probably at least half, of the rooms at the Atrium do NOT face the water.


----------



## Cappy (Mar 7, 2016)

*Washer & Dryer in 2 bedroom units?*

I got a 2 bedroom for Nov 2016 !!  My sister & I will be going, I will stay the 8 nights & she will be flying to Aruba after that for a week. She would like to wash her stuff before she goes to Aruba for a week. That way she doesn't have to bring that many! I own at Flamingo in a 2 bedroom & they all have small washer & dryers in the units, so I was hoping for the same! Please let me know as soon as you can! Thanks


----------



## itd1sah (Mar 9, 2016)

I was there as recently as last weekend.  Have stayed in  1 and 2 bedroom units. The units do not have a washer/dryer. 

I did notice that there was a room next to the elevator that contained a washer and dryer.  This was on the 7th floor.  I even think that there could
be a washer/dryer in the bottom level but not sure. 
 I would give the Atrium a call. 

As others have said the pool is small and Kim-Sha beach is OK but I love the
location.  You can walk to many restaurants and there is a nice market at the
corner of Welfare Rd and Billy Folly where you can buy most anything and I 
did find the prices to be fair. 

Also, there is a car rental place across the street.


----------



## joanncanary (Mar 10, 2016)

*recommended resorts*

Since it seems others have favorites, which would you recommend?  In another year or so I will be looking for a trade thru RCI to a resort there.

TIA.

Joann


----------

